# You look beautiful



## Yuukan

Hi!!

Please , how do you translate "You look beautiful" into Hungarian??

I want to say that to my hungarian girlfriend! =)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Zsanna

The simplest and safest solution is: Nagyon szép vagy.

(There is a little problem with translating "look" because if you really translated it, it may indicate that _you may look it_, _in reality you are not beautiful_.)


----------



## Yuukan

Thanks a lot Zsanna!!


----------

